# Клавиатура од S4,Supity



## akordeon.ua (12 Янв 2011)

Подскажите пожалуйста где можно достать клавиши к аккордиону Weltmeister S4(нужно два комплекта)? Кто небудь можэт имеет какие-то выходы на фабрику Weltmeister ну и сколько это будет стоит. Буду очень благодарен за помощь.


----------



## bossanoffa (2 Мар 2011)

Как продвижение в поиске?
Я уже думаю заняться самостоятельным изготовлением оных...


----------



## akordeon.ua (2 Мар 2011)

К сожелению еще не нашёл и никто мне не подсказал где можно найти. Может ВЫ мне что-то подскажите?


----------



## zet10 (2 Мар 2011)

Могу предложить Вам итальянский комплект,если интерестно цену сброшу в личку!


----------



## bossanoffa (3 Мар 2011)

И мне интерестно.
А самое интерестное, это кнопки не на шурупах ? А то итальянские, насколько я знаю, с шурупчиками для вкручивания в дерево. Мне нужны кнопки с отверстием, насаживаемые на штырь диаметра 4мм.


----------



## ze_go (3 Мар 2011)

bossanoffa, 
там же разговор про АККОРДЕОН, а не про баян, какие шурупы?
в Киеве Вы можете купить кнопки, если надо - напишите в личку - я скину контакты


----------



## SibBayan.ru (4 Мар 2011)

bossanoffa писал:


> Мне нужны кнопки с отверстием, насаживаемые на штырь диаметра 4мм.


ze_go писал:


> там же разговор про АККОРДЕОН, а не про баян, какие шурупы?


Интересно, кто-нибудь что-то понимает? Какие шурупы в баяне 4 мм диаметром могут быть? Может bossanoffa имеет ввиду кнопки как на кнопочный аккордеон? Они насаживаются на штырь, вот только, мне кажется, диаметр там меньше. Или что-то ещё имеется ввиду. На Weltmeister amigo (если не ошибаюсь) клавиши сажаются на площадки со штырём, которые собраны на иглице. Там кажется как раз 4 мм. Итальянские накладки к такому инструменту будет ооочень сложно адаптировать.
Итальянские накладки на аккордеон идут три вида: вырублено плечо справа, слева и с обоих сторон (размеры плеч для всех одинаковые) А у Supita плечи разной глубины, нужно дорабатывать. У тому же сажаются накладки итальянские и немецкие по разному, здесь проблем будет немного побольше и фантазию придётся проявить.


----------



## bossanoffa (4 Мар 2011)

Да, извиняюсь за внесение сумятицы, не досмотрел название инструмента, подумал о кнопочном речь идёт.


----------



## weltmeiserlover (18 Авг 2017)

Присоединяюсь к теме. Какой диаметр нужен для weltmeister s4 и есть какие-то итальянские наборы которые подойдут для него? Купил себе этот аккордеон, всё идеально но клавишы твёрдые. S4 идёт от завода с такими клавишами или их заменили?


----------



## ze_go (18 Авг 2017)

weltmeiserlover (18.08.2017, 15:05) писал:


> Какой диаметр нужен для weltmeister s4 и есть какие-то итальянские наборы которые подойдут для него?


 weltmeiserlover (18.08.2017, 15:05) писал:


> S4 идёт от завода с такими клавишами или их заменили?


диаметр чего и наборы чего? зачем менять клавиши, чтобы сделать клавиатуру мягче-туже?


----------



## weltmeiserlover (18 Авг 2017)

Мне нужна ширина (ошибся с диаметром )клавиатуры weltmeister s4 model 2. Хочу заменить эту клавиатуру на что-то по мягче так как нынешняя клавиатура тугая. А ещё  хотел бы спросить если подойдёт чужая клавиатура с такой же шириной  как и родная или у родной клавиатуры есть свои особенности? Слышал у итальянцев хорошие клавиатуры ,однажды даже удалось поиграть на новеньком Paolo soprani Super Paolo ,клавиатура очень мягкая и удобная ,вот такую клавиатуру если можно было бы поставить и  на моём s4 то это было бы просто бомба


----------



## nidogopp43 (19 Авг 2017)

Согласен с ze_go. Не обязательно менять клавиатуру, чтобы добиться легкости. Все настраивается)) Я понимаю борьбу с "уставшими" рычагами, но по моему тут другой случай. Хотя... было бы легче понять, посмотрев фото. Клавиатура должна быть ровная по всему диапазону (на глаз видно посмотрев со стороны грифа сбоку), не важно, корректировалась она кем-либо или нет. Есть возможность снять ажурку, и сделать фото рычагов, механики? Кстати, какова глубина клавиш у вашего инструмента? Если есть возможность, померьте граммометром силу нажатия нескольких клавиш или воспользуйтесь набором калибровочных гирек. Сравните и сделаете вывод, насколько показания разнятся. А вот потом будем дальше рассуждать, о какой-либо замене, чего-либо...))


----------



## vev (19 Авг 2017)

*weltmeiserlover*, можно конечно и машину менять, если пепельница забита, но лучше ее просто вытряхнуть.

ИМХО "бомбы" из S4 все равно не получить. Не того класса инструмент, но выровнять высоту и силу нажатия клавиш - не такая уж большая проблема. Найдите мастера и расскажите ему, что именно Вам нужно.


----------



## ze_go (19 Авг 2017)

nidogopp43 (19.08.2017, 07:43) писал:


> Если есть возможность, померьте граммометром силу нажатия нескольких клавиш или воспользуйтесь набором калибровочных гирек.


)) это именно те девайсы, которые есть у каждого))


----------

